# Echo CS-400 Upgrade reccomendations..



## tbuff (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all-

Have had my 18" Echo CS400 for a few years now and lately have been using it almost daily. For a smaller saw, it really gets most of the work I need it to do done. I haven't done anything to the thing but sharpen the chain and clean it up. Anyway, do you have any reccomdations on how to increase performance:

Best chain? Best bar? Etc... 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 9, 2012)

For that saw, maybe a muffler mod and a full-chisel chain will make you happier. You could invest in a shorter bar and chain(s), but that money might be better spent being put towards a larger displacement saw. 

Here's a good link for a CS-400 muff mod:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/129928.htm


----------



## tbuff (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you TreePointer!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 12, 2012)

I put a pro bar and skip tooth chain on my cs310 and it made a world of difference. Much much faster cutting if your willing to sharpen a little more. I just bought a stihl oilmatic skip tooth from a guy near me it was $18 if I remember right. 

Pete


----------

